# S dolce in Toscana



## Lannuzzi

Sono mexicano e adesso sto cercando di correggere i miei errori di pronuncia (ho imparato italiano con la pronuncia del nord) ma sono stupito che molti cantanti toscani non seguono le regole dell'italiano “standard” per quanto riguarda la pronuncia della s dolce o della s aspra. Ad esempio, Gianna Nannini dice "MeraviglioSo" e non "meravigliosso", Jovanotti pronuncia "coSí" e non "cossí", Alessandro Safina dice "caSa" e non "cassa" come sto imparando che quelle parole dovrebbero venire pronunciate dai toscani. La mia domanda è: la pronuncia del nord si sta imponendo anche nella parlata di Toscana? Quale pronuncia dovrei imparare allora como straniero?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenuto in WRF!
Credo che un buon modo per cominciare a orientarsi sia quello di leggere le discussioni esistenti sulla pronuncia della _esse_, una è questa: Pronuncia sorda della S intervocalica.


----------



## Lannuzzi

Grazie Necsus... Ho gia letto tutte le discussioni sul particolare e secondo le regole "standard", la Crusca e i diversi dizionari, i toscani dovrebbero pronunciare "cossí" (cosí), cassa (casa) e qualcossa (qualcossa). Invece i cantanti toscani di chi ho gia parlato pronunciano la s dolce in tutti quei casi. La domanda che pongo è se questa tendenza verso la s dolce è la pronuncia attuale in Toscana? Questo sarebbe più facile per me che ho imparato a pronunciare tutte le s intervocaliche con s dolce (come al nord, i miei insegnanti erano di Milano, Pavia, ecc).


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me si tratta di una tua percezione, perché io la s di meraviglioso della cantante Gianna Nannini la avverto come sorda, mentre le s del cantante Jovanotti mi sembrano tutte non standard, in quanto lui ha un vizio di pronuncia innato che non dipende dall'essere toscano. Alessandro Safina non lo conosco.
Ad ogni modo, in toscana non c'è una parlata unica, essendo una Regione molto vasta.


----------



## Necsus

In ogni caso, come già detto in altre discussioni, il toscano non è l'italiano standard. Anzi, l'italiano _standard_, o _modello_, che riguarda ovviamente solo la lingua parlata, è proprio quello in cui non si individua, o lo si fa il più tardi possibile, la provenienza regionale e sociale di chi parla. Ha come base il fiorentino, depurato di alcuni elementi specifici come l'aspirazione della 'c', ed è di fatto quello insegnato nelle scuole di dizione/recitazione e utilizzato nel doppiaggio.


----------



## bo-marco

Sul sito:
http://www.dizionario.rai.it/ricerca.aspx
viene riporta la corretta pronuncia di ogni parola del vocabolario italiano che viene digitata on line.

Per la corretta pronuncia della S intervocalica, non mi baserei tanto sul comportamento di alcuni cantanti ma su quanto stabilito dall'Accademia della Crusca che ha pubblicato un articolo definitivo sull'argomento:
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4012&ctg_id=93

Si sottolinea comunque che è in atto un:
_fenomeno di estensione della pronuncia sonora della s  intervocalica, che si è ampiamente diffuso nell’italiano degli ultimi  anni (ad esempio casa, con la sonora, invece della sorda etimologica  toscana). _


----------



## ursu-lab

Indipendentemente dalle norme dettate da una buona dizione, credo che la tendenza sia quella di semplificare, anche se a scapito della correttezza:

s inizio parola -> sorda  (es. *s*ale)
s fine parola -> sorda  (es. autobu*s*)
s preceduta da consonante -> sorda  (es. con*s*onante)
doppia s -> sorda
s + ca/co/cu/f/p/q/t/ -> sorda

s intervocalica -> s sonora nella maggioranza dei casi e a volte sorda -> ogni regione commette i propri errori: nessun italiano ne è immune

ma: prefisso + s inizio parola -> sorda (es. risalire, risolvere, ecc.)  -> nessun settentrionale dice riZalire !

s+ b/d/g/l/m/n/r/v -> sonora

xxx


----------



## bo-marco

Mi confermi che anche le parole:
- Buonasera
- Presidente

si pronunciano con "s sorda" anche al nord?


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, certo.
Tra l'altro "buonasera" è formato, volendo, da due parole separate.

BreZidente è più facile che lo dica De Mita...


----------



## elena73

Lanuzzi, Jovanotti comunque non è un cantante toscano.

EDIT: Concordo pienamente con il post nr. 5 di Necsus. Se non riesci a capire la provenienza geografica della persona (almeno a grandi linee nord/sud) sei davanti a una buona pronuncia, una pronuncia 'depurata'. Chiaramente per un non-madrelingua non è facile....


----------



## ursu-lab

Più che la confusione tra la sorda e la sonora intervocalica, il vero dramma è quella tremenda S sibilata che imperversa in tutti i canali della TV italiana, pubblici e privati sia nel doppiaggio che nella presentazione dei programmi.


----------



## effeundici

elena73 said:


> Lanuzzi, Jovanotti comunque non è un cantante toscano.


 
Perché no? A me risulta che sia aretino


----------



## infinite sadness

Per questo io dicevo di stare attenti a parlare di toscano. 
A volte per semplificare i linguisti dicono che l'italiano standard è il toscano, ma come giustamente ha precisato necsus l'italiano ha come base il fiorentino, non il toscano, in quanto non esiste una parlata unica che abbracci l'intera Toscana da Carrara ad Arezzo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

ursu-lab said:


> Più che la confusione tra la sorda e la sonora intervocalica, il vero dramma è quella tremenda S sibilata che imperversa in tutti i canali della TV italiana, pubblici e privati sia nel doppiaggio che nella presentazione dei programmi.



Scusa, ursu, 
cosa intendi con S sibilata? 
Dato che la /s/ è una fricativa alveolare sorda (si tratta dei tre aggettivi necessari, in fonetica, a qualificare un fono (=suono articolato). Tra le fricative, dette anche "costrittive", oltre a /s/ di "sole" c'è, per es. anche la /z/ di "rosa", la /f/, la /v/, e diverse altre. Nel caso delle due varietà di "s" di cui sopra, si parla, anche se con terminologia meno "scientifica", di "sibilanti". 
Ora ti chiedo, come si può pretendere che una sibilante non sibili?  
Cordialmente.
GS


----------



## ursu-lab

Per s sibilata intendo quella "s" sorda esageratamente marcata, al limite di Sir Bis, che si sente nel doppiaggio di (aggiungo quasi, ma senza troppa convinzione) quasi tutte le adolescenti/giovani "alla moda" delle fiction.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse una "s salata". Non conosco il cartone che mia hai segnalato. 
GS


----------



## ursu-lab

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non conosco il cartone che mi hai segnalato.
> GS



Davvero non conosci la voce di  "Sir Bis"?? Comunque era un'esagerazione, naturalmente. 
No, la s salata emiliana è tutt'altra cosa. 

Mi riferisco alla "s" per es. rutelliana, applicata all'italiano, di "tsó er tsíndaco", ma il tutto condito con una cadenza pseudomilanese.


----------



## elena73

effeundici said:


> Perché no? A me risulta che sia aretino


E' nato e ha vissuto fino alla maturità liceale a Roma. Poi ha vissuto molto nel nord Italia, credo...

<Collegamento video/audio link rimosso. Per favore leggi il regolamento>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEMbh5-b02I&feature=related


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Da quello che so io Jovanotti da piccolo abitava a Roma, perché il padre lavorava in Vaticano.

La famiglia però era originaria di Cortona (Arezzo) e, credo durante la sua adolescenza, Lorenzo è tornato nel luogo di origine, per poi andarsene molto presto a Milano per lavorare in radio.

A me che sono fiorentina, la sua parlata non "suona" tipicamente toscana, ma ogni tanto qua e là qualcosa di toscano si sente.

A parte questa mini-biografia di Jovanotti, torno alla domanda iniziale e rispondo a Lannuzzi dicendo che in effetti parecchie persone adesso in Toscana usano la S aspra per abitudine (e per sembrare più eleganti), ma in linea di massima nelle parole da te citate si usa la S sorda (io ad esempio la usa sorda sia in meraviglioso che in così e in casa. 
Posso dirti che ad esempio mia cugina, anche lei fiorentina (anzi lo è più di me) ultimamente ha cominciato a pronunciare queste parole con la S aspra, ma non saprei dirti perché...


----------



## Lannuzzi

Grazie a tutti delle vostre risposte. E molto interessante conoscere le diverse opinioni degli italiani sulle varie pronuncie che si trovano in Italia per una stessa parola. Un grazie particolare a Lucy van Pelt per le sue informazioni sull'uso della s aspra a Toscana. Continuerò allora ad imparare la pronuncia "standard" anche se credo che questa sia veramente più un desiderio che una realtà (lo stesso accade anche in spagnolo, nessuno ha una pronuncia perfetta  e non esiste come in italiano uno standard a livello generale, il castigliano europeo non viene accettato nei paesi dell'America Latina - suona troppo duro per noi - e viceversa).


----------



## Fedozzo

Se può servire, a Roma e praticamente in tutto il resto della penisola sud il 99,99% delle parole ha sempre la S sorda, io non riesco proprio fisiologicamente ad usare la s sonora,perchè tutta la città intorno a me usa la s sorda in casa in rosa così come il serpente.

Inoltre, altra cosa interessante, a Roma ( ma anche a napoli e quasi in tutta la penisola centro sud) parole che contensono ns ls vengono pronunciate nts lts con un suono simile alla z sorda.
Mi riesce impossibile pronunciare mensa diveramente da credenza, ma non credo siano difetti di pronuncia , dato che praticamente chiunque nel centro italia parla così.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*



> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Questa discussione giunge al suo termine naturale.
> 
> I vari dialetti potrebbero darci da scrivere per mesi e anni, ma quello che è più interessante è che in Italia esiste una pronuncia standard.
> 
> La trovate qui:
> primo passo - *Linee guida e regole del forum "solo italiano" - Risorse*
> secondo passo* - Le risorse QUI*
> terzo ed ultimo passo *- http://www.dizionario.rai.it/ <-- Pronuncia corretta standard.*​ Ringraziamo tutti per la comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------

